# Jaguar F-Type Coupe New Car Prep



## dezzy (Apr 13, 2007)

Picked up my new Jaguar F-Type Coupe last week. It's metallic "Ultimate" black with chrome trim, 19 inch propeller wheels, interior black pack, high performance seats with leather and suede cloth plus contrast stitching, which also features on the dash/etc and full suede cloth roof. It's the 3 litre V6 340 model.

Routine was:

Foam then rinse
Wheels - Dodo Juice Mellow Yellow and washed with 2BM
Wheels - Tardis then Dodo Juice Ferrous Dueller
Tyres and arches cleaned with R222
Bodywork washed with 2BM - Dodo Juice Born to be Mild
Rinsed
Tardis then a quick foam and rinse to ensure it was all removed
Dodo Juice Ferrous Dueller then another rinse after it dwelled for a while
Dried with woolly mammoth drying towel and then metro vac sidekick to blast air out of the drip-prone areas
Gtechniq panel wipe
Discovered some factory-inflicted swirls so did my best with Dodo Juice Lime Prime, but it does need a full machine polish at some point to get rid of them. Annoying a car like this still comes with swirls from the factory but I've now got it booked in for a professional machine polish in a few weeks time
Coated with Gtechniq C2V3 - this stuff is amazing!
Wheels coated with Gtechniq C5
Tyres - Gtechniq T1
Black plastic splitter and diffuser - Gtechniq T1
Exhausts coated with Gtechniq C5
Carpets protected with Gtechniq I1
Leather protected with Gtechniq L1 AB
I've not done the glass yet as I ran out of time, but will be using Gtechniq G1

Car picked up from the dealer and they followed my instruction not to remove any of the transport protection:



















Materials at the ready:










Did the carpets first as the dealer had kindly left them wrapped in the plastic they come in, in the boot, so I knew they were perfectly clean. Meant there was time for the I1 to dry out fully for using the car later in the day:










A rather misty Saturday morning at 7am . . . getting started early with the pre-wash foam:










Using wheel woolies for the first time. These are simply the best wheel brushes I've ever used. Worth every penny!










Badges, under the deployable rear spoiler, grills, etc with R222 and a detailing brush:



















After washing with the 2BM, rinsing, tardis, re-foamed, rinsed again, iron remover and another rinse, it was time to pat-dry the car:










Then got rid of any water drips with the Metro Vac Sidekick.

Wheels and exhausts coated with Gtechniq C5:




























Tyres coated with 2 coats of Gtechniq T1 and plastic diffuser and splitter with one coat:



















Leather parts of seats, trim and steering wheel protected with Gtechniq L1 AB:




























And finally the completed images after panel wipe, Dodo Juice Lime Prime and Gtechniq C2V3:


















































































A couple of scenic shots after getting out and enjoying the drive after all that hard work!



















And some nice beading shots to show you how good C2V3 is . . .



















Thanks for reading!
D


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Stunning car mate 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is one serious motor, fabulous work in your detailing, enjoy your Jag fella. :thumb:


----------



## DRGloss (Sep 27, 2016)

Detailing porn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning car!! not jealous at all, lol. :argie:


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

An absolute belter of a machine! Love it


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

WOW!! That looks the business, like the rear end shots lovely motor.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

What a great looking car. Some awesome work and photos therw

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

I've always loved Jags - The F Type just deepens the love :argie:

Nice job! Enjoy!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Very very very nice. Good work and beautiful car!


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

What a stunning car :thumb:


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

That is stunning buddy, congrats on the purchase


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

Great job on the detailing, that is my favourite car ever. And in black, love it!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Stunning Jag, hope you're enjoying it!


----------



## Space Coyote (Aug 5, 2016)

Lovely looking car. Those seats look amazing too!


----------



## dezzy (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks all. Yep, loving it. Not even had it two weeks and have done almost 800 miles trying to get it run in so I can put the foot down properly! 

Thanks for the comments on the seats.... One of my favourite things about the car.


----------



## sunnydude959 (Jan 3, 2014)

Congratulations on the car and great detailing work!


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Great work, nice car too

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 22rosco22 (Aug 11, 2016)

lovely car! absolutely adore the F-Type's especially the V6 <3 happy driving, maybe ill see you up cpits


----------



## dezzy (Apr 13, 2007)

22rosco22 said:


> lovely car! absolutely adore the F-Type's especially the V6 <3 happy driving, maybe ill see you up cpits


That took me a minute but just figured out CPITS! Hehe.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

:argie::argie::argie::argie: love it:thumb:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Awesome and stunning


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Just gorgeous


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Got to be the most beautiful Jaguar built to date, I know some might say the 60's jaguar are better, but with all that modern technology, ride quality etc etc, imagine trying to drive an e type on our our roads, pot holes and all.


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

ibiza55 said:


> Got to be the most beautiful Jaguar built to date, I know some might say the 60's jaguar are better, but with all that modern technology, ride quality etc etc, imagine trying to drive an e type on our our roads, pot holes and all.


It's got to be one of the best sounding cars out there too compared to similar in its range. I love older cars, saw a Jag D type today 

I love this shot!!










Perfection.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Nice car.
No disrespect, but why apply the Gtechniq to the bodywork at this stage if its going for a full machine polish in a few weeks...?


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

C2V3 is only a spay on sealant not a coating.


----------



## dezzy (Apr 13, 2007)

TonyHill said:


> Nice car.
> No disrespect, but why apply the Gtechniq to the bodywork at this stage if its going for a full machine polish in a few weeks...?


As bigmac said its not the same as the professional gtechniq coatings. Also, there's no way I would drive my new car for several weeks without any protection on it. I wasn't planning to have a professional machine polish but when I realised it had factory inflicted swirls and marring, I thought it best to get some protection on, go enjoy it for a few weeks and then get the swirls fixed. I'm going to have Crystal Serum applied and then keep it topped up with C2V3 myself afterwards. Plus all the other aspects of detailing on enjoy. Basically have the pros fix the paintwork and coat it then continue to enjoy detailing myself on top of that afterwards.

Thanks for all the comments guys. Yep, that beading shot is one of my favourites! Best bit of the car those lovely hips!


----------



## weemaco (Jul 16, 2012)

This from Deaconsbank Area Glasgow?


----------



## warren1 (Oct 11, 2012)

Very very nice!!,looks stunning.


----------



## dezzy (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks again for all the nice comments folks. Would be awesome of you could vote for me in this month's Ultimate Finish competition...

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/Competition/Entry.aspx?EntryId=3458


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

dezzy said:


> Thanks again for all the nice comments folks. Would be awesome of you could vote for me in this month's Ultimate Finish competition...
> 
> http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/Competition/Entry.aspx?EntryId=3458


From one fellow owner to another:thumb:, voted and commented also on link


----------



## dezzy (Apr 13, 2007)

wanner69 said:


> From one fellow owner to another:thumb:, voted and commented also on link


Thank you sir! :thumb: When will we be seeing some detailing photos of yours up here?


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

dezzy said:


> Thank you sir! :thumb: When will we be seeing some detailing photos of yours up here?


I've just sealed the wheels with kkd revolve x and protected the leather interior with Gtechniq L1, apart from that it will just be a sealant and wax combo to see me through the winter until I do a full machine polish etc in spring. :thumb:


----------



## harmonic (Jan 28, 2014)

Awesome car. We pick up our new family car with the same engine on November 1st.


----------



## W124coupe (Jun 8, 2014)

Very nice! Looks amazing


----------



## dezzy (Apr 13, 2007)

Just need a couple more votes this evening to get into the lead...

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/Competition/Entry.aspx?EntryId=3458

If you do vote and comment, you'll get an email to confirm your vote so check your spam folder just in case.

Thanks folks! 
D


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

What a lovely car, great work. Thanks for sharing, looks stunning.

Enjoy!


----------

